

Best Linux Distro Under 700 MB? - qwerb

I have about 75 gigs of unpartitioned space on my old laptop and I&#x27;m looking to burn a Live CDR to install a Linux distribution.
======
psgbg
You can download a netiso (net install / minimal iso). That kind of ISOs are
between 80-250 MB (or even less) and contains a base system only but you can
download the "rest" of the system from internet.

[https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD](https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD)
[http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/](http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/)

But If you are not confident enough with Linux perhaps you might consider
other options.

------
nanis
75 GB is plenty for Arch:
[https://www.archlinux.org/download/](https://www.archlinux.org/download/)

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_guide](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_guide)

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Installation_Media)

~~~
qwerb
I tried booting from a live cdr but it loaded into a command line. Is there a
way to get this with a GUI installer? I'm new to Linux and don't know the
command line.

------
anigbrowl
Porteus runs in under 300mb and runs nicely off a cheap USB stick or CDR while
having all the basics including a Desktop GUI.

[http://www.porteus.org/](http://www.porteus.org/)

~~~
psgbg
I though in that. I love that distribution it's excellent but it has it
problems. I wouldn't recommend to "install" it in a hard drive as probably
wants OP.

~~~
qwerb
I ended up using 25 gigs to install Puppy Linux.

